# PCI latency change supported for PCIe cards?



## Pulsar (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello!

I have a prob that on my PC (nforce4 SLI, ATI X800XL and SB Audigy 2 ZS) there are problems where sound starts to stutter in games sometimes.
i read through numerous forums and it seems to affectg quite some people who have the same or similar config as i do. it seems to be related to the PCI latency setting. I read at guru3d that some people could solve these issues (stuttering sound) by changing latency for vga card. but these were mostly AGP or normal PCI users

here come my questions:
- will changing PCI latency also work on PCIe vga cards?
- are there any risks (no more boot? damage to card?)
- my SB audigy is set to latency 32. all others are at 0. should i change VGA to 32 as well or 64?

Please help.

Best,
Pulsar


----------



## Millennium (Jul 11, 2005)

I noticed that changing this with some tool didnt actually do anything. As in, reopening the window to change the value, shows the old value. 

Still he'res hoping. This used to be a nice tweak for all kinds of things including raid 0 speeds (!) so any info would be great.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2005)

changing latency doesnt work on most pcie cards. atitool should give a message when trying to change it.


----------



## Pulsar (Jul 11, 2005)

so any idea what i can do to fix my problem?
(get rid of sound stutter)

lowering latency for SB Audigy? (from 32 -> 16 ?)
since the X800XL is set to 000 i assume 000 (lowest value) adds the highest priority on the bus?

or any other ideas?


----------



## PanVulcon (Jul 16, 2005)

aint guna be much help but i get the same problem on my nforce4 a8ne board when using my soundblaster live pci-e card in half-life2, it stutters and slows fps down untill it stops stuttering. if you find a way to stop this please email me at "blueeyedandy@hotmail.com". if i find a solution ill post it.

andy


----------



## Kramdra (Jul 22, 2005)

Creative sound cards are very well known for their stuttering. Afaik every card they have ever made has had atleast a few people complaining of it. Have you tryed changing IRQ' for the sound card? It might help..


----------



## PanVulcon (Jul 22, 2005)

good point my gfx card and sound card are both on same bus address 18. will try lower sound address now.


----------

